# New addition to the herd, (66 frame off restoration)



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1966 Pontiac GTO with numbers matching 389 and tranny dated 07/66. Frame off restoration started today. I’ll post pictures during this project.



















The herd!










Love those red goats!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Drool.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

dang randy those some b a cars. and all the same color. what are the years?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

EEZ GOAT said:


> dang randy those some b a cars. and all the same color. what are the years?



66 and 67, the 66 will change colors to match the data plate which I hope will look like this when finished.


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

hell of a collection


----------



## Texas Bulldog (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nice '66*

Congratulations on your new Goat. What is the correct color called? I like it! Keep us posted on the restoration. I just posted pic's of my new addition as well.
TB


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

Super cool collection, understand the color change but it will be too bad not to have them all matching, looks great.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Texas Bulldog said:


> Congratulations on your new Goat. What is the correct color called? I like it! Keep us posted on the restoration. I just posted pic's of my new addition as well.
> TB


Paint Code Y2, Candlelite Cream with a black vinyl top, removed the interior and purchased a media blaster, engine stand and a rotisserie today.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Update;*

I have a soda blaster scheduled next week to take everything to bare metal,


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

SWEEEEEEET!:cheers 

Wanna addopt a semi-grown up kid? Will work of GTO parts!:lol:


----------



## BlackCream (Jan 15, 2007)

What a dream garage! Can I live there?


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Very cool. I love that year. My brother has one.:agree


----------



## Topgoat (Sep 10, 2006)

Seeing as I have a Bamboo Cream and a black top, I am quite partial to yellows. So, I think it will look quite good. The only problem I've ever had is the Black and Red ones always seem to kick my ass at the popular vote shows. From the work you seem to be doing though, I don't think the popular vote shows are your route. Good job.


----------



## Ragtop70 (May 18, 2006)

Looks like a clean car to start with-let us know what you find after it is blasted. Love the black over cream.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've decided to wait on blasting the body until I complete the frame, the frame will go to the sandblaster this week. The tranny should be ready this week and the engine may be a month.


----------



## matt68gto (Mar 22, 2006)

AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PROGRESS OF IT


arty: arty: 
MATT


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Well it's taking longer than I expected, I had to get in line for the machine shop and they completed the engine today, we plan to dyno the 389 in the morning. Hopefully I will remember my video camera.

So far, transmission rebuild complete, differential rebuild complete (seals and bearings), new bushings front and rear control arms, new bushings for the transmissin cross member and support, new drum brakes (may change to front disc), new tie rods and drag link, new springs front and rear, assembling the frame and I hope to install drive train within the next 2 weeks. The southern heat has limited my working on the car to a few hours in the mornings.

Here are some pictures, my camera does not have a flash so I apologize for the dark pics, I used my trailer as a paint booth.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

...Droooooooool... Oh man!!! I made a mess.... :cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow wow wow


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

Verrrry Nice indeed. I like your idea of the threaded rod holding up your frame. 

How in the world did you paint in your trailer? It had to be ghastly inside there.
:willy:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*Nice GTOs!*

I`d give my left nut for that shop!!
Sweet as heck, look forward to more pics. 











...of the shop that is.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hi Speed said:


> Verrrry Nice indeed. I like your idea of the threaded rod holding up your frame.
> 
> How in the world did you paint in your trailer? It had to be ghastly inside there.
> :willy:


Both doors open and a fan pulling air through the trailer, still pretty foggy.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

05GTO said:


> The herd!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I effin hate you.  Nice cars man.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Chrisco said:


> I effin hate you.  Nice cars man.


Thank you,


----------



## 71_GTO (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice collection you have there.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

71_GTO said:


> Nice collection you have there.


Thank you!

Dyno Results for the rebuilt 389 and Carter AFB carb; 

TQ 445.4 @ 3100rpm
BHP 318 @ 4400rpm
AIR 392 CFM @ 5500rpm

Fuel SG = 0.720
Inertia FAC = 0.150
Air Temp = 105.
Relative Hummid = 78
Barometer = 29.83
SAE Corr = 1.111 
Drive Ratio = 1.0
Torque Arm In = 7.3
Load Cell Max - 1000


----------



## 71_GTO (Jul 1, 2007)

How long it take you to find those cars? Took me about 2 years:lol:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've been looking for several years, I found the 67 in Sandusky, Ohio last July and I spent last fall restoring the engine compartment by pulling the front clip down to the frame and rebuilt the transmissin and differential, I changed the drum brakes to 4 wheel disc and resealed the engine, it had a rebuild in the late 80s on had less than 4500 miles on the engine.

The 66 I found on Craigslist in March and it was less than 20 miles from my home, 

Here is a GTO Restoration Guide that may help you with restoring and/or cloning your 71. This is an older book and a newer version has been published by the same author. Click on "preview this book" for a pdf file.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice results. Is that your Dyno?? I`d love to have one, or a chassis Dyno. No-one around here has one and I think I could really clean up selling Dyno sessions. :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> Nice results. Is that your Dyno?? I`d love to have one, or a chassis Dyno. No-one around here has one and I think I could really clean up selling Dyno sessions. :cheers


The dyno belongs to the machine shop that rebuilt the engine, as far as cleaning up he charges $500 per session,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

How long of a session does that get you?? Or do they just tune it completly for that amount?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I believe they had the engine on the dyno for several hours, as far as tuning, I changed from a points and condenser setup to Crane Cams' electronic ignition, new wires, new coil, new plugs, new vacuum advance and a newly rebuilt carter afb. They set the timing and I supplied all of the above parts which they installed.

There dyno includes several runs, setting the timing, adjustments to the carb and a report (no graph) showing Rev, TQ-corr, BHP-corr, BSFC-#/hp-hr, Fuel Pressure, oil pressure, water temp, Air CFM, Vol Eff, a/fuel ratio, oil temp and et seconds.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*More pictures*


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*OK summers over time to get back on the car!*

Driver’s side rear quarter patch, some areas had ¾ inches of body filler;











Driver’s side patch in front of rear tire;











Passenger’s side rear quarter patch, same as driver’s side with excessive body filler;










Patch in front of passenger’s rear tire;










Another picture of the above patch;











Driver’s side front fender;












Passenger’s side fender, filled with bondo and no patch;











Deck lid was partially blasted for fear of warping, Aircraft Stripper was used to remove the remaining paint;Used a DA sander to sand metal to a 80 grit finish.
 










The new quarter skins came in today along with the rear tail panel;











Also received the inner filler panels which go under the trunk and attach to the quarters, may need to order new inner and outer wheelhouse sheet metal, depends on damage done while separating from quarters.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanna jump right in there and help you!
Are you gunna brace up the back before you start cutting?
Or do you just replace one panel at a time?
I`d think with the rotisserie it may need some support to keep it all square.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm gonna build a boxed platform and set the car down onto it. I may remove the car from the rotisserie to give more room to work on the panels. Come on down, the temps are 60 to 70 degrees for a few more weeks.


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

nice collection!
thats gana be a pretty car when its done.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Removed the rear quarter(s) and cut between the 2 bends on the top of the quarter, replaced inner and outer wheelhouse, trunk pan and rear tail panel.



















Trimed, flanged and spot welded the new quarter skin into place;










Tail Panel removed;










Drivers quarter removed late today, will replace the wheelhouse next and clean and spray the existing metal with epoxy sealer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

what kind of a tool did you use to flange the old panels?? And do I see holes drilled in the flange? Did you then weld the new panels from inside through the holes drilled?
Drivers side looks like you haven`t flanged it yet? And looks like you cut alittle closer to the body line too. Looks like your doing a great job and it`s going to be awesome when you get it done. 

Are you the guy with the hair, or without?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

We punched the holes in the original quarter and flanged the skin with a *Pneumatic Flanger/Punch Tool* from Eastwood. We also drilled 1/8" holes and used *Clecos* to hold the panels while we welded them into place.
Then we filled the holes with weld and spot welded the areas where the metal met for added strengh.

My original plans were to take the car to a friend with a body shop and work with his tech and hopefully get the car done in a couple months. Every time I stopped by his shop he would delay me by another month or 2. I ran an ad in Craigslist for an experienced body guy. These 2 guys were working for a restoration shop that closed last week. I contracted them to get the car's body "paint ready" within a month. I want to have the car finished by May to enter it into the BOP&C car show.

Check out my pictures for more on the 66.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like it`s all coming together nicely. 
Did the new rear quarters go all the way to the trunk and door flanges and you cut them shorter for ease of installation? Or did they just go to that body line there were you flanged it?
Ready for paint in a month sounds awesome!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The new skins lap over into the door jam about 3/4 inch and on the top they include the 2 bends. I did not want to screw up the gaps on the door so we cut the skins about 2 inches from the jam. That area had no rust and was very solid. The tops of the quarter was also very solid so we decided to make the cut between the bends for strengh.

Here is the skin before it was cut;










Here we had to fabricate a piece to close in the wheel well, it goes from the quarter panel to the inner wheelhouse.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I see now why you did it that way. Have those guys said they could paint it for you?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes we will do the painting, I plan to build a paint booth 12X24X8 out of 2x4's and plastic and frame in HVAC filters in the ceiling and pull the air through with fans.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Very cool thread Randy, great shop also. Our unit is housed in an old Grumman Aircraft hangar. One of the guys I work with was an aircraft parts fabricator. I often watch him work on our helicopters. It is nice to see someguys who know how to work. I love the flange job, and the clecos being used to hold the panels.....Also thanks for the infoyou gave me.. :cheers Eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> Also thanks for the info you gave me.. :cheers Eric


No problem,

Here are more pictures;

Picture of drivers quarter skin before it was trimmed;










More rust areas cut out of remaining quarter above tail light;










Drivers side wheelhouse, filler panel and trunk welded in place;










Pictures of my $300 paint booth;


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It`s looking realy good Randy!


----------

